# Dirt 3 startet nicht



## thychi (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits!
Also nachdem ich das besagte Spiel einamlig startete und funktionierte, will es nun nicht mehr starten. an der Systemkonfiguration habe ich seitdem (abgesehn von den Windowsupdates) nichts geändert. Was passiert? Ich starte das Spiel und warte, aber es passiert nichts. Ein Blick in den Taskmanager verrät mir, dass die Anwendung ohne Vorwarnung beendet wurde. Ein weiterer Blick in die Verwaltung zeigt mir folgendes Problem auf: 
Title dirt3_game.exe (1, 1, 0, 0) XLive 3.5.0088.0 (WGX_XLIVE_V3.05_RTM(panblder).110409-1835) C:\Windows\system32\xlive.dll  
0x800702dc

Games for Windows - LIVE DLL

Es scheint also an GamesforWindowslive zu liegen. Aktualisierung hat nix gebracht. Sowie die manuelle Ersetzung der xlive.dll.
Weiß jemand von euch, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus. Gruß thychi.

PS: 
Machine: Intel Core i7 860 @3,6 GHz, AMD Radeon HD5770, 8 GiB DDR3, SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio, MSI P55-GD65
System: Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Ist das die erstinstallation oder hast du das game schon einmal neu installiert ?


----------



## thychi (30. Juli 2011)

Aufgrund des Problems hab ich das schonmal deinstalliert und neu installiert.


----------



## Freeak (2. August 2011)

Haste nach der De-Installation auch mal die Windows Registry gesäubert? Alles Unnötigen Files *manuell* entfernt (Games for Windows Live, Dirt 3 Files die noch übrig waren)?


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2011)

Hast du auch GFWL neu installiert?


----------

